# EMS Blooper Video



## MMiz (May 28, 2006)

Ambulance Blooper Video:

Video

I try not to stand in the back of ambulances when they're backing up


----------



## emtI (May 28, 2006)

"File Not Found."


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 28, 2006)

ERROR 404....File Not Found.



Hey Matt....Does someone need some help using the Website he created???  Hmmm...Does he????


----------



## MMiz (May 28, 2006)

Princess,

I miss the sass.  Good to hear from ya!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cn3Jwj2W10&search=Ambulance


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 28, 2006)

*THAT WAS AWESOME!!!* 

Thanks Matt!!!  Hurts to laugh....but thanks....That was funny!!!!





Oh...crap....I think I woke my son up with my laughing.....dammit Matt...I blame you!


----------

